# upgrading to 8.0-RC2 failed



## cami13 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello,

I currently have a FreeBSD 8.0 RC1 box and I recently wanted to upgrade to RC2 through freebsd-update, but I've got these messages during the process:

```
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
```

and then it asked me if I want to remove important files, like this one:

```
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 8.0-RC2: /etc/amd.map
Does this look reasonable (y/n)?
```

I've googled and found nothing helpful. I hope someone have any idea here^^.

Greetings,
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Orum (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never performed binary updates, so I can't be of much help there.  Have you tried upgrading from the source?


----------



## iMx (Jul 5, 2010)

Im seeing exactly the same now with 8.1-RC2 did you manage to sort it?  Have tried a few things - including clearing out the freebsd-update directory in /var.

Going to try a binary update with the ISO later when im at the box...


----------



## iMx (Jul 5, 2010)

Using and booting off the ISO for RC2 and doing an upgrade worked fine...back to normal now..


----------

